# Sons of Korah have a new CD - Refuge



## LadyCalvinist (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you to all who recommended the band Sons of Korah. I have bought a number of their Cd's and have enjoyed all of them. They have recently released a new cd entitled "Refuge." I bought a copy from exodus books as they had the best price I could find. 

Also, they are going to do a brief tour of the U.S. Midwest beginning in late May. I am hoping that I will be able to attend one of their concerts, probably the one in Peoria, ILL. Maybe I'll see a few other PB'ers there.


----------

